# Riding Critique...finally under saddle!



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok guys, so I had posted a week or so ago pictures of my Appy mare Christy just free-lunging. It finally stopped raining for a few days so I rode her a couple times and then had my hubby come out to the barn with me to tape a few trots. Attached are pictures, and as soon as YouTube stops hating me I will also post a short video of us riding. 

Excuse the western saddle, I just sold my Dressage one and have a new one on order so I gotta ride her in this for now. It kinda throws me outta whack since it doesn't put me in the same place, but oh well! 

Again, we are taking it easy so not a whole lot of pushing her yet. We warm up with a jog and then posting trot after pleanty of walking and stretching. Some of the pics are walking and most are trotting pictures. What do you all think? We are still woking on our 'correct' collection since she's still a little siff, but I think we'll get it back sooner or later!

We are not looking to be Grand Prix Dressage competitors, but maybe down the road if she is strong enough I'd like to do a small competition.

You can critique me if you'd like, but as I said the saddle sucks and I have horrid EQ. lol. I haveseveral physical limitations that I end up over-compensating for somethimes so I'm sure I look kinda crooked in a few pics! 

TROT









WALKING









TROT









TROT









TROT









TROT









TROT









WALK










And just for fun...some of the hubby walking her down for me 





































Let me know what you think!!!

Thank you


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

This is the YouTube link for the file...I cannot for the life of me figure out how to jsut post the video on here...if anyone would be so kind? lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Video imbed works fine for me  Couple things I notice that I _think _need correcting (I am a western rider though so I'm not sure lol). Piano hands, your hands are too low and far apart, and LOOK UP. It looks like you are bumping her in the mouth with every stride but I think if you hold your hands up and straight, that will help. Looks pretty darn good to me. She is an absolutely beautiful horse and I love her coloring. She is a gorgeous mover and she seems very sweet.

Did she injure her knee? Why do you have a wrap on her there?


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, love her colouring! Can I just say your barn is beautiful!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

smrobs, thank you  She gets ridden on a pretty loose rein, so with the western saddle moving me back I'm sure I bumped her in the mouth a few times...oops! lol. I think I thought that my hands were in the correct position since they felt like it, but yeah I can definitely see what you mean! 

As for her knee,she ran through a fence back in september and tore her knee open, had it sutured, got it infected, blew open, almost got put down, had surgery, and after 8 months, all of that and splints, etc she's allowed to be ridden again!!

SallyRC123, thank you! The barn that you see is actually not as nice as youmight think...we are leaving there in 2 weeks. I was tired of coming to clean her stall and find her without food, water, etc for the whole day because their 14 yr old daughter was more interested in boys then helping...and the owners werent taking responsibility. I was the only boarder left.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I now that the red bandage is there cuz of the sugery but i was wondering if it bothers her when you ride?


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Morganshow11, no it doesn't bother her at all. It doesn't affect her movements or anything either. I just have it on there as extra protection. Her leg is all healed up, but I just don't want to take any chances with it


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just wanting to post some pics of correct hand position for reference. And you might want to gather your reins up a bit more. And look up. Otherwise you look great. She is a stunning horse!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Underfire05 said:


> Morganshow11, no it doesn't bother her at all. It doesn't affect her movements or anything either. I just have it on there as extra protection. Her leg is all healed up, but I just don't want to take any chances with it


 Ok just wondering (extra protection is good and it shows how much you care about her and dont want her to get hurt


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Whipple! I do know how to hold my hands correclty as I used to teach equitation but I just got in a few bad habits with trying to keep her head lower and relaxed. With me also having over 8 months off I think I've gotten rusty on quite a few things! lol . It's always good to have a refresher though so I appreciate it!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

No problem. I find that comparing to pictures helps me alot.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You two look like a pretty good team; she's a lovely looking mare! 

I think everyone else covered the things I would have, so good luck with her!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Is the wrap what's making her knee look like it has a huge bump? Or does she actually have a huge bump? And if so, will she always have it, or will it go away with time? Just curious. 

She is super cute, I absolutely love her. Even knowing about the knee injury, I'd still come steal her. =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I absolutely love the coloring of your horse!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I just want to say that your mare is GORGEOUS. Horses like her are the reason why I love Apps so much.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

what a stunner! you look great on her too!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Riccilove, yes that is a huge bump on her knee, lol. She has a bunch of scar tissue from all the trauma her knee went through. The surgeon says it will go down a little more but she'll always have a big funky knee. It is just cosmetic though, she has a full range of motion again and it doens't hinder her at all. Later I will post a picture of her before and after knee shots  

Thank you all for your kind words! I am super happy she is even rideable again!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just want to say that she is an absolutly stunning horse! I have quite a soft spot for appys, since my first horse was an appy! I'm glad shes better and rideable again, I think you guys look really good, especially since you're both out of practice!


----------

